# Jacks and grouper



## Capt. Delynn

After a couple months of conflicting schedules, I finally got to go fish on the new 34 Freeman. I will be running this boat for charters out of Pensacola this year and need to get some practice on it and learn were all the buttons and switches were. Not posting this in the charter section cause it was just a fun trip with some friends. 
Now to the fishing.We spent entirely to long catching lots of bait for scamps that we never used. So after we loaded the boat with bait we were off to get our aj's and then some scamp. Seas were a little bumpy offshore but the boat rides like a dream. Second stop was all we wanted as we caught and release several big snapper and very large gags. Did not get a picture of the biggest gag but I'm calling him 50 lbs. Ended the trip with our aj's and a nice warsaw for a bonus. Decided to bypass the scamp and come in at a decent hour and get home to the wives. Largest two jacks were 81 and 87 lbs. Warsaw was 99.2 I think. Fun trip with great friends. God truely blesses his children. 

If anyone needs a charter, please give me a call. Thanks everyone and be safe out there. 
Captain Delynn Sigler
Offshore/Deepsea fishing Guide
(850)758-2165 Cell
(850)669-9100 Hm


----------



## Capt. Delynn

Sorry I thought I had the pictures turned but I guess not. If anyone can fix them, please do so. Thanks
Thanks for fixing those Wade. You the man.


----------



## MrFish

Dang.....Nice haul!


----------



## Splittine

Nice mess of meat Delynn


----------



## JoeZ

Damn


----------



## lastcast

Amazing! Nice work Capt.


----------



## haulingrass

Dang thats crazy awesome....


----------



## 706Z

Straight up killin!!!You da man , Capt Delynn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## c_stowers

Nice job Capt Delynn. Impressive as usual. You're going to be unstoppable in that boat.


----------



## Capt. Quint

I was fortunate enough to be a part of this trip. If you have never fished with Delynn, you are missing out. Here are a couple more pics for an unforgettable day.


----------



## bcahn

Once again, you rock capt!


----------



## sniperpeeps

Dang Delynn, just dang!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Captain Jake Adams

Captain Crush does it again!


----------



## NoCatch

Hell of a day....great pics! Tks for the post, Capt. :thumbup:


----------



## Bluecape

Very Nice!!!


----------



## Realtor

nice fish, but I want to see how the boat of the upper class!!!! Show pictures of this freeman please!!!! I know there a waiting list, I was going to put one under contract a couple years back, but I was going to be to old to use it by the time it got here... lol


----------



## cobe killer

awesome trip guys!!!!!


----------



## Capt. Quint

As requested, here is a couple pics of Capt Delynn and Capt Jake's new ride.


----------



## fishsticker

Heck of a haul and nice new ride.


----------



## floorman1

The old fish whisperer strikes again. Nice haul Capt. Good to see you back out there.


----------



## jcasey

Geez. I see that Warsaw and I cannot even imagine what size tackle, hooks and bait was used. tournament people are going to be in some serious trouble now.


----------



## floorman1

I can tell you this Delynn is not a fancy fisherman. When he fished with us we used basic stuff good penn 4/0 drags serviced regularly,100#braid to 100# mono and a 12/0 mustard. Once they were off the bottom it was up to the angler. We didn't catch one that size but had some damn fine And and grouper. Probably not the setup that pig was caught on.


----------



## Dynamic

Awesome catch guys!!!....The combination of the leader of the James gang and Capt. Delynn on a vessel as fast and capable as a freeman, is going to be unstoppable!!!


----------



## Capt. Delynn

Thanks everyone for the very nice comments. I very blessed to have friends such as Jake and Quint. True friends and great people. I have learned a ton from these two. About life and fishing. 

And, your right about my fishing set ups. Remember I do this for a living and to pay my bills. I would love to have the very expensive tackle but its not practical for what I do. You can not make a taxi cab out of a half million dollar sports car. You would not make any money. But you can make them out of Fords, Chevys, etc. It will get there in relative comfort with ac and heat but not is 3 secs. My Penns are just plain work horses. They get used and abused and rebuilt over and over. There is much better tackle on the market but just not in my budget. Penn reels, Mustad hooks, and Ande line for me. Nothing fancy. Talica, Owner, Flourocarbon would be fantastic. Maybe one day. God bless you all and be safe out there.


----------



## Chris V

I'm calling photoshop......on all of it 

Nice fish doood


----------



## WhyMe

Very nice.
Whyme


----------



## GROUPERKING

Captain when I win the lottery , I'm gonna offer you a full-time job. You da man !


----------



## reel office1

Nice fish capt


----------



## floorman1

Hope you didn't think I was knocking your setups capt. I actually got all my penns serviced and that's what we have been bottom fishing with since you fished with us. You convinced me that expensive is not better for the job. I have four 4/0 two 6/0! A jigging rod and a free line rod. Have found that does the trick. We broke the 50s out in Venice but simple seems best for us


----------



## HRTCTLR

Beautiful catch!


----------

